# Hecht zubereiten



## Dorschjäger (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

wer von euch kann mir bitte einige Rezepte zur Hechtzubereitung zukommen lassen?

Besten Dank für baldige Nachricht!

Dorschjäger


----------



## Brummel (1. Juni 2003)

*leckere Hechte*

ich fülle meine Hechte immer mit Wurzelgemüse, also Sellerie, Möhren usw, Zwiebeln, paar Kartoffeln und wenn grade keiner zuguckt auch mit Knoblauch, dann kommt er in die Röhre und fertig. Gibt nichts besseres.:m 

Gruss   Brummel


----------



## nachoman (1. Juni 2003)

Wichtig beim Hecht ist auch die Zugabe von Butter oder Öl, so dass er nicht so schnell  austrocknet!


----------



## nachoman (1. Juni 2003)

Hecht in Sahnesauce


1. Zutaten
für 4 Personen: 1.5 kg küchenfertiger Hecht / Saft von 1 Zitrone / 1 mittelgroße Zwiebel / 80 g Butter / Salz und frisch gemahlener weißer Pfeffer / 2 Eigelb / 250 g saure Sahne / für die Form Butter


2. Zubereitung
Den Hecht gründlich waschen, trocken tupfen und mit dem Zitronensaft beträufeln. Die Zwiebel schälen und fein hacken. 2 Eßlöffel Butter erhitzen und die Zwiebel darin glasig braten. Den Backofen auf 200 ° vorheizen. Eine große feuerfeste Form mit Butter ausstreichen. Die Zwiebel in die Form geben. Den Hecht innen und außen salzen und darauf legen. Die restliche Butter klein schneiden und darüber verteilen. Den Hecht im Backofen in etwa 30 Minuten garen (Mitte, Gas Stufe 3), dabei gelegentlich mit dem entstehenden Saft bestreichen. Den Hecht aus der Form nehmen und warm stellen. Den Bratensaft durch ein Sieb streichen. Die Eigelbe mit der sauren Sahne verquirlen und unterrühren. Die Sauce salzen, pfeffern und noch einmal erhitzen, aber nicht mehr kochen lassen. Den Hecht mit der Sahnesauce übergießen und servieren.




Hechtfrikadellen mit Tomaten


1. Zutaten
für 4 Personen: 600 g Fleischtomaten / 600 g Hechtfilet / 100 g Crème fraîche / 2 Eier / Salz, 1 Prise Cayennepfeffer und frisch gemahlener weißer Pfeffer / 1 Prise frisch geriebene Muskatnuß / 2 Bund Basilikum / 2 Knoblauchzehen / 2 EL Butterschmalz / 1 EL Butter


2. Zubereitung
Die Fleischtomaten mit kochendem Wasser überbrühen, häuten und achteln. Dabei die Stielansätze entfernen. Das Hechtfilet fein pürieren und in eine Schüssel füllen. Die Crème fraîche und die Eier untermischen. Die Masse mit Salz, Pfeffer, der Muskatnuß und dem Cayennepfeffer abschmecken. Das Basilikum abbrausen, trockenschütteln und von den Stengeln zupfen. Die Hälfte der Blättchen in feine Streifen schneiden. Den Knoblauch schälen und durch die Presse in die Fischmasse drücken. Das geschnittene Basilikum hinzufügen und alles gut durchmischen. Aus der Masse mit angefeuchteten Händen tischtennisballgroße Kugeln formen und flachdrücken. In einer breiten Pfanne das Butterschmalz heiß werden lassen und bei mittlerer Hitze die Frikadellen darin von jeder Seite etwa 2 Minuten braten. Gleichzeitig in einer zweiten Pfanne die Butter schmelzen und die Tomaten darin etwa 8 Minuten bei schwacher Hitze dünsten, salzen, pfeffern und mit dem restlichen Basilikum bestreuen. Mit dem Fisch anrichten. Dazu passen Stangenweißbrot oder kleine, im Ganzen gebratene Kartoffeln.




Würzige Flußhechtsuppe (Mittelalterliches Rezept)


1. Zutaten
für 4 Personen: 1 Hecht (ca. 1000 g) / 1 l Wasser / 1 Zwiebel / 2 Lorbeerblätter / 1 Bund Suppengrün / Salz und Pfefferkörner / 2-3 EL Butter / 2 EL Mehl / 1/4 l herber Weißwein / 100 ml Sahne / 1 Eigelb / Petersilie zum Garnieren


2. Zubereitung
Den Fisch ausnehmen, säubern, das Fleisch von den Gräten lösen und grob zerteilen. Die Fischreste (Gräten, Kopf, Flossen) in dem Wasser mit der in Scheiben geschnittenen Zwiebel, den Lorbeerblättern, dem zerkleinerten Suppengrün, Salz und Pfeffer ca. 30 Minuten auf halbes Volumen einkochen und danach durch ein feines Sieb seihen. Aus Butter und Mehl eine helle Mehlschwitze machen, mit dem Fischsud auffüllen und etwa 10 Minuten ziehen lassen. Das Fischfleisch zugeben und den Weißwein unterziehen. Nach 5 Minuten mit der mit dem Eigelb verquirlten Sahne legieren. Beim Servieren mit feingehackter Petersilie überstreuen.




Gebratener Hecht


1. Zutaten
1 Hecht von 1,5 bis 2 Kilogramm / Saft einer Zitrone / Salz / 2 Zwiebeln / 10 g Margarine / 20 g Butter / Sardellenpaste / 40 g Butter / 1 Lorbeerblatt / Schale einer halben Zitrone / 1/4 l saure Sahne / 3 Eßlöffel Semmelbrösel / 1 Eigelb / 2 Eßlöffel Sahne


2. Zubereitung
Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, waschen und trocknen. Mit Zitronensaft beträufeln und salzen. Zwiebeln schälen und in Scheiben schneiden. In erhitzter Margarine goldgelb braten. Zwiebelscheiben in die Fettpfanne geben, Hecht drauflegen. Butter mit Sardellenpaste mischen, Hecht damit bestreichen. 20 g zerlassene Butter in die Fettpfanne gießen. 10 Min. im Ofen braten. Den Fisch wenden. Lorbeerblatt, dünn geschnittene Zitronenschale und noch 20 g Butter dazu. Saure Sahne angießen, Fisch mit Semmelbrösel
bestreuen und weitere 20 Minuten garen. Aus der Fettpfanne nehmen. Auf einer Platte anrichten und warm stellen. Soße mit etwas Wasser aufkochen. Vom Herd nehmen und mit dem Eigelb und der Sahne anrühren, abschmecken und über den Hecht gießen. Dazu: Feldsalat und Petersilienkartoffeln




Kräuter-Hecht


1. Zutaten
für 4 Personen: 1 1/2 kg Hecht / Salz und Pfeffer / 1Zitrone; davon der Saft / 1 bn Suppengrün / 1/8 l Brühe / 1/8 l Weißwein (trocken) / 1 bn Kräuter (wie Sauerampfer) / Dill / Pimpinelle / Petersilie / 125 g Butter


2. Zubereitung
Den Hecht unter fließendem Wasser waschen. Mit Küchenkrepp abtupfen und mit Salz, Pfeffer und Zitronensaft gut würzen. Suppengrün waschen und zerkleinern. Brühe und Weißwein in eine Kasserolle geben. Aufkochen lassen. Den Hecht und das Suppengrün dazugeben und ca. 25 bis 30 Minuten ziehen,
nicht kochen lassen. In der Zwischenzeit die Kräuter waschen und feinwiegeln. Butter zerlassen, feingewiegelte Kräuter dazu und zu dem gegarten Hecht geben. Dazu passen Salzkartoffeln.




Badischer Hecht


1. Zutaten
1 Hecht (1,5 kg) / Zitronensaft / Salz und Pfeffer / 1 Zwiebel / 1 tb Kapern / 1 Sardellenfilet / 1 bn Petersilie / 200 g feste saure Sahne / 1/8 l Weißwein / 125 g Emmentaler


2. Zubereitung
Den ausgenommenen Hecht schuppen, waschen, mit Zitronensaft säuern und 20 Min. ziehen lassen. Innen und außen mit Salz und Pfeffer einreiben. Zwiebel, Kapern, Sardellenfilet und Petersilienröschen im Universalzerkleinerer hacken und mit der sauren Sahne verrühren. Den Wein in eine Auflaufform gießen.
Den Hecht in Schwimmstellung in die Form setzen (Tasse in die Bauchhöhle, damit der Fisch steht). Mit der Sahnemischung bestreichen und im Backofen garen. 15 Min. vor Ende der Garzeit mit Käse bestreuen.
Dazu Petersilienkartoffeln und einen grünen Salat reichen.




Bosses Hecht


1. Zutaten
1 ganzer Hecht (ca. 2,5 kg) / 1 Zitrone / Salz und Pfeffer / 30 g Butter / 1 Zwiebel / 4 Tomaten / 1 bn Petersilie / süßer Senf / 5 tb Curry-Gewürzketchup / 200 ml Sahne / 100 ml Milch


2. Zubereitung
Den Hecht säubern, mit Zitronensaft säuern, mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Eine Fettpfanne diagonal mit Butterstückchen belegen, darauf Zwiebel- und Tomatenwürfel verteilen, sowie gehackte Petersilie. Den Hecht mit der Bauchseite auf das Gemüsebett setzen. Anschließend mit süßem Senf und Gewürzketchup bestreichen. Im Backofen garen. Sahne und Milch vermischen, den Fisch mehrmals damit beträufeln. Das erste Mal nach ca. 15 Min., wenn der Fisch anfängt, trocken zu werden. Den Fisch auf einer großen vorgewärmten Platte servieren. Die Flüssigkeit mit dem Gemüse in eine Sauciere geben. Dazu schmecken Salzkartoffeln und ein Salat. Tip: Wer Kalorien sparen will, kann den Fisch statt mit Sahne und Milch auch mit Dosenmilch beträufeln.




Hecht im Hecht


1. Zutaten
2 Hechte (2kg, 1 1/4 kg) / 1 Ei / 1 Gemüsezwiebel / Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle / 1 Lorbeerblatt / Wacholderbeeren / 1/2 Selleriewurzel / 2 mittelgroße Petersilienwurzeln / 1 Brötchen / 1 Zitrone / 40 g Butter / 40 g Mehl / 1 Eigelb / Fischsud (durchgesiebt)


2. Zubereitung
Beim großen Hecht die Mittelgräte durch die Bauchhöhle entfernen. Den Fisch säuern. Den kleinen Hecht filetieren und im Fleischwolf durch die mittelfeine Scheibe drehen. Die Masse mit der gewürfelten Zwiebel, dem Ei und dem eingeweichten, ausgedrückten Brötchen vermengen. Kräftig Pfeffern und Salzen. Den großen Hecht mit der Farce füllen. Den Fisch fest mit Küchengarn umwickeln. Den Hecht mit dem Gemüse, dem Lorbeerblatt und den Wacholderbeeren in einen Fischtopf geben, mit Wasser auffüllen und leicht salzen. In 45 Minuten garziehen. Den Fischsud etwas einkochen. Aus Butter und Mehl eine Mehlschwitze bereiten. Mit dem Sud ablöschen. Nur wenig salzen. Das Eigelb in die nicht mehr kochende Sauce einrühren. Beilagen: Salzkartoffeln und ein grüner Salat, angemacht mit Walnußöl, Zitrone und gehackter Zwiebel.




Hecht nach Müllerin-Art


1. Zutaten
1 Hecht / Salz / Mehl / Butter / gehackte Petersilie / Zitronenachtel


2. Zubereitung
Hecht schuppen , ausnehmen und waschen. Großen Hecht teilen oder Filets auslösen (kleinen Hecht ganz lassen). Gut abgetropften Fisch salzen , in Mehl wenden und in reichlich heißer Butter goldbraun braten , mit Petersilie bestreuen. Mit Zitronenachteln zu grünem Salat und Salzkartoffeln oder Petersilienkartoffeln reichen.




Hechtragout


1. Zutaten
600 g küchenfertiger Hecht / 2 EL Butter oder Pflanzenmagarine / 2 EL Mehl / 1 Glas Weißwein / 200 g Champignons (frisch oder aus der Dose) / 4-5 Perlzwiebeln / Salz / geriebene Muskatnuß / 1 Eigelb / 4-5 EL Sahne


2. Zubereitung
Den Hecht waschen, abtrocknen und in 3 cm dicke Scheiben schneiden . Das Fett in der Pfanne zerlassen und den Hecht darin kurz anbraten . Mit Mehl bestreuen und mit Weißwein ablöschen . Die frischen, geputzten und halbierten Champignons und Perlzwiebeln dazugeben . Zugedeckt langsam 20 Minuten garziehen lassen . Mit Salz und Muskatnuß würzen. Das Eigelb und die Sahne gut verquirlen und zuletzt unter die Brühe ziehen , die nicht mehr kochen darf.




Hechtfilets in einfacher Kapernsauce


1. Zutaten
für 4 Personen: 4 Hechtfilets / Mehl / Butter / Pflanzenöl / 2 El. geröstete Mandelsplitter / 2 El. Kapern / 1 Tl. gehackte Petersilie / Salz und Pfeffer / Saft einer 1/2 Zitrone


2. Zubereitung
Ofen auf ca. 70 °C vorheizen. Den Fisch in Mehl wenden. 1 El. Öl und 1 El. der Butter in einer großen Pfanne erhitzen. Den Fisch in heißem Fett bei mittlerer Hitze 3-4 Minuten auf jeder Seite braten. Gut würzen. Den Fisch herausnehmen und im Ofen warm halten. Butter in einer Pfanne zerlassen. Mandeln und Kapern 1 Minute bei mittlerer Hitze darin dünsten. Petersilie und Zitronensaft einrühren, abschmecken. 1 Minute weiterdünsten. Die Sauce über den Fisch geben und mit Gemüse servieren.




Gekochter Hecht mit Sahne-Käse-Sauce


1. Zutaten
1200 g Hecht / 1 Lauch / 1 Sellerie / 1 Petersilienwurzel / 2 El. Butter / 1/2 gehackte Zwiebel / 1/2 geriebene Zwiebel / 2 El. geriebenen Käse / 250 ml Süße Sahne / Salz und 10 Pfefferkörner / 1 Lorbeerblatt / Zitronensaft / 400 g Hechtfilet / 1 kleine Zwiebel / 1 Ei / 1 Brötchen / Salz und Pfeffer / Muskat


2. Zubereitung
Gereinigten Hecht schuppen, ausnehmen, waschen, in Stücke teilen und salzen. Mit zerkleinertem Gemüse, gehackten Zwiebeln, dem Lorbeer und der Hälfte der Pfefferkörner mit Wasser bedeckt halbweich kochen. Fischstücke herausnehmen, in einen anderen Topf legen und mit Sahne übergießen. Butter, restliche Pfefferkörner, geriebene Zwiebel und Käse zufügen und zugedeckt auf kleiner Flamme weich dünsten. Den Topf hin und wieder schütteln. In der Zwischenzeit für die Garnitur Hechtfilet mit Zwiebel zweimal durch den Wolf drehen oder im Mixer pürieren. Mit ausgedrücktem Brötchen und Eiern zu einer geschmeidigen Masse verarbeiten und mit Salz, Pfeffer und Muskat würzen. Eine längliche Rolle (Wurst) formen, in eine mit Butter bestrichene Serviette einschlagen, an den Enden fest zubinden und in der Hechtbrühe 15 bis 20 Minuten garen. Auswickeln und in Scheiben schneiden. Die gedünsteten, auf einer Platte angerichteten Hechtstücke damit umlegen. Die Sahne-Käse-Sauce mit Zitronensaft würzen, mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken und darüber gießen. Mit Kartoffeln und Salat servieren.




Hecht auf badische Art


1. Zutaten
1 Hecht (1,5 kg) / Zitronensaft / Salz und Pfeffer / 1 gepellte Zwiebel / 1 El. Kapern / 1 Bd. Petersilie / 200 g feste saure Sahne / 1/8 l Weißwein / 125 g geriebener Emmentaler


2. Zubereitung
Den ausgenommenen Hecht schuppen, waschen, mit Zitronensaft säuern und 20 Min. ziehen lassen. Innen und außen mit Salz und Pfeffer einreiben. Zwiebel, Kapern, und Petersilienröschen im Mixer hacken und mit der sauren Sahne verrühren. Den Wein in eine Auflaufform gießen. Den Hecht in Schwimmstellung auf die Form setzen (damit der Fisch steht kann man eine Tasse in die Bauchhöhle stellen). Mit der Sahnemischung bestreichen und im Backofen bei ca. 180°C etwa 15 Min. garen, kurz vor Ende der Garzeit mit Käse bestreuen. Dazu werden Petersilienkartoffeln und einen grünen Salat gereicht.




Hecht mit Salbei auf Mangold


1. Zutaten
4 Scheiben Hecht (ca. 800-1000 g etwa 5 cm stark quer aus dem Mittelstück eines Hechts geschnitten) / 1 Staude Mangold / 1 Knoblauchzehe / Salz und schwarzer Pfeffer / 1/2 Zitrone / 12 Salbeiblättchen / 50 g Butter / 50 ml süße Sahne / 1 Prise geriebene Muskatnuss / 6 Walnusskerne


2. Zubereitung
Vom Mangold den Staudenansatz abschneiden, grobe oder beschädigte Blätter abschneiden. Dann das Gemüse gründlich waschen. Stiele in schmale Streifen, Blätter grob schneiden. Die Knoblauchzehe schälen. Hechtscheiben abspülen und mit Küchenpapier trocknen. Jedes Stück rechts und links der Rückengräte einschneiden. Die Scheiben mit Salz und Pfeffer bestreuen, mit einigen Tropfen Zitronensaft beträufeln. Je ein Salbeiblättchen in die beiden Einschnitte und in die Innenseite der Scheiben legen. Die Bauchlappenstücke übereinanderschlagen, so dass Rollen entstehen mit Küchengarn befestigen. In einem großen Topf die Hälfte der Butter erhitzen und die ganze Knoblauchzehe sowie den Mangold hineingeben. Bei guter Mittelhitze 3-5 Minuten schmoren, bis die Flüssigkeit verdampft ist und die Mangoldstiele weich, jedoch noch knackig sind. Mangold warm stellen. In einer Pfanne die übrige Butter erhitzen und bei guter Mittelhitze die Hechtstücke rundum 6-7 Minuten braten. In der Zwischenzeit Mangold erneut erhitzen, Sahne unterrühren, mit Salz, Pfeffer und Muskat abschmecken. Auf vorgewärmte Teller etwas Mangold geben, mit den grob gehackten Walnüssen bestreuen, den Hecht daneben anrichten. Dazu reicht man in Butter gebratene Kartoffelscheiben als Beilage.




Hecht mit Petersilienkartoffeln oder Kartoffelpüree


1. Zutaten
für 4 Personen: 1 Hecht (ca. 1kg) / 6 Pfefferkörner / 1 Bund Suppengrün / 1/2 Lorbeerblatt / 1/2 TL Zucker / 6 Eßlöffel Essig / 2 TL Instanz Suppenbrühe / 30g Butter / 30g Mehl / 1/8 l Sahne / 1/8 l Kondensmilch / Pfeffer und Salz / 1 Zitrone / 1Bund Petersilie / Zwiebel / Dill


2. Zubereitung
Den Hecht schuppen, ausnehmen und unter fließendem Wasser reinigen. Im Topf 1/2 l Wasser bei starker Wärmezufuhr mit den Pfefferkörnern zum Kochen bringen. Suppen grün putzen, waschen und in Stücke schneiden. Zusammen mit dem Lorbeerblatt, dem Zucker, dem Essig und der Suppenbrühe in das kochende Wasser geben. Den Hecht vorsichtig in den kochenden Sud setzen. Den Topf schließen u


----------



## Dorschjäger (1. Juni 2003)

@ Brummel
@ nacho

vielen Dank für eure netten Tipps.

Werde mich morgen an die Zubereitung machen.

Tausend Dank

tight lines

Dorschjäger


----------



## muddyliz (2. Juni 2003)

*Hecht geräuchert*

Ich räuchere meine Hechte immer. Lege sie 2-3 Tage in Lake ein (geht nur in der kalten Jahreszeit). Im geschlossenen Stein-Räucherofen (Räucherzeit ca. 1,5-2 Stunden bei ca. 70-80 °C)bleiben sie schön saftig. Die Kollegen fragen im Herbst schon, ob es zur Weihnachtsfeier wieder geräucherte Hechte gibt.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Dorschjäger (2. Juni 2003)

@ muddyliz

auch an dich ein Dankeschön für deinen Zubereitungstipp.

Dicke Hechte wünscht dir

Dorschjäger


----------



## miramar (3. Juni 2003)

*Bratfisch und mehr -Buchtip-*

...schau doch mal in die Bücherecke, hab mir dort das Buch Bratfisch und mehr gekauft ; Fisch und Fang Sonderheft Nr. 8
Von unserem Anglerboard Mitglied Thomas 9904, echt Klasse!!


----------



## Dorschjäger (3. Juni 2003)

@  miramar

danke auch dir für deinen Büchertipp.

Gruß

Dorschjäger


----------



## Brummel (3. Juni 2003)

@Dorschjäger,

das Heft kann ich dir auch nur wärmstens empfehlen. Super Tips zum Thema Fischzubereitung von unserem Thomas.:m 

Gruß  Brummel


----------

